# probably gonna be same ole ish.. VRT help.. wont boost.



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

ok, heres my set up, kinetic kit on a 2000 12v VR6. 

T3/T4 Precision turbo .6 trim. (has been taken out and tested, removed and re-installed!) holds pressure by itself up to 30lbs no problem. seals are perfect. doesnt burn oil doesnt leak oil. all blades are in perfect shape, when i spin intake side exhaust side spins, either way spun. same for exhaust side just vise versa. THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO PLAY AT ALL UP DOWN, SIDE TO SIDE!

Precision turbo 38mm WG w/ 18lb spring installed.. Big blue. one port going to turbo, other port plugged. top port to atmosphere. IS NOT stuck open, was removed tested and re-installed and valve seat checked and checked again.

Kinetic FMIC, pressure tested holds 30 PSI. 

All IC pipes while connected to IC sealed and pressure tested. Holds 30 PSI.

Replaced all vac lines, new vac lines tested, too many to count clamps added. removed boost gauge(also tested boost gauge separate holds 30 PSI) from the lines and tested like that, w/ and w/o DV attached to same circuit. FPR, manual meth kit controller, DV, were all tested while part of the circuit while in the car, held 30 PS. DV has its own port off the manifold and isnt in the same circuit w/ FPR. 

Put everything back together and pressure tested the entire system just like how it is done in the FAQ and DIY at the top of this forum. whole system holds 15 PSI, cannot hear any leaks and or feel any.

Compression tested all the cylinders, plugs out, throttle body off, all 135-140, dry non warmed up.

Started car and drove it, still only 5 PSI. WTFF!!!! IM GONNA FLIP OUT!! :banghead: IM MAD BROS!!

I also have the SAI deleted and the the system resistored w/ 10 wat 300 ohms resistors. Blocked w/ block off plate. 
Just installed new MAF, and the O2 sensors have less then 500 mi on them.

I will post some pics soon if it will even help. Gotta love how dirty the things been getting being worked on and sitting for 8 months.

Ive also ran the car w/o a cat and also w/ the line from turbo to waste gate off.

All attempts were still 5 PSI.

not sure what posting this will accomplish but w/e.

I did find AND fix 4 vac leaks in the process of all this, but still remain at 5PSI, and i can definitely here the turbo spooling while test driving it.


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s104/kingwoodjr/

The second picture in there are the vac lines,

First one is plugged (far left one) the second one is to the FPR, boost gauge and the meth kit controller, and the third one is brake booster, the fourth one is only the DV.

And none of which leak.

The third pic is of the resistor on the SAI pump plug, i have all other solenoids still plugged in but w/o vac lines attached (read somewhere that this is how u do this)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hows the ignition system? good plugs wires and coil?


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

Plugs are all new, ngk 7 .24 gapped. 
Coil pack is good, will get some new wires asap see if anything changes.

Also i need to get it scanned which will be what im doing tomorrow at my local VW group, my buddy has a vag-com scanner. As w/e codes it has right now are making it run super rich.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

yea scan it and see if there is any codes. have you done a TBA ??


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> yea scan it and see if there is any codes. have you done a TBA ??


not w/ a vag-com, just removing battery (was out for couple days) and putting back in and turning key to on position and waiting 30 sec..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

plugged cat


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ this... 

Btw when u said that u ran it without a cat... did u ran it with the dowpipe wide open? If not, unbolt the downpipe from the rest of the exhaust and go for a rip... make sure there isnt any cops around  

...stock exhaust can be really restrictive...


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

removed cat completely from underneath the car, it was just straight downpipe. was absolutely no difference other then how retarded loud it was.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

what software/injectors are in the car?


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

Im not exactly sure what tune, w/e one C2 does for the kit.

But i believe #36, I will look into this.

Ah here it is 

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....ategory_id=80&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58

and i have a SS headspacer installed for 9:1 comp

and the only stock part of my exhaust is the cat itself, other then that its the 2.5" down pipe and 2.5" nuespeed exhaust.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

maybe its a bad gauge ?? i had a similar issue on one of my customers b5.. s4. his boost was all over sometimes 10 other 15,18,9 .... drove me bananas and i checked everything under the sun .. swapped the gauge and it was a soild 15 all the time .. try and double check it with another gauge 

another reason i dont like recerc wastegates .. open dump is the only way i roll :laugh:


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> maybe its a bad gauge ?? i had a similar issue on one of my customers b5.. s4. his boost was all over sometimes 10 other 15,18,9 .... drove me bananas and i checked everything under the sun .. swapped the gauge and it was a soild 15 all the time .. try and double check it with another gauge
> 
> another reason i dont like recerc wastegates .. open dump is the only way i roll :laugh:



I have tested the boost gauge and it holds 10 psi, 20 psi, and 30 psi solid. i tested it separately and connected in the vac line circuit, it read the same as the pressure gauge on the pump and it held its psi fine =/ and i wish my boost was spiky and not just 5 psi  

although i am hoping it is something simple that would be nice. 

out of boost the car feels pretty much like a normal vr6, but when boost kicks in it doesnt really feel too much different other then a spooling turbo sound, i do have EPC and check engine light on tho.. hoping to get it scanned today.

and when u say recerc, u mean how the downpipe has it dump into the exhaust? i would need a new downpipe to make it open (or fabrication of DP). would like it to boost first then i plan on doing other stuff :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

He means how the wg dumps back into the dp. Easy enough to make open dump. Cut the wg dump off and weld it closed then get a foot or so of pipe for the wg to dump to the ground.


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

Its okay one of my buds works at a shop and thinks its my brake booster diaphragm, which is stock to the car. Gonna try and plug it and see if it boosts. will post result tomorrow. :sly:


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

certainly wasnt the brake booster =/.. 
guess im just going to drop it off at a shop.. i give up.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

can you upload a couple of pics of your final setup? 

how you have deep pockets for a shop to fix the problem with your car...


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

im really just done ****ing with it. everything holds pressure. but wont boost. i dont care anymore.

there is a photobucket link in my second post in this thread. the setup is pretty much the same.

no im not one of the loaded people or godly mechanics i see posting all over this site with insane builds. my mechanical know how only goes so far, even tho i did put the kit on and the head spacer in and everything and had it running for about 2 yrs, had a daugher and kinda let it sit for almost 7 months, put a meth kit in it and boost gauge (both of which dont leak boost pressure) yet i feel like ive tried everything and fixed quite a few things for it to suddenly not work now.

soo, yea. i may just have it checked out, and i know the car isnt hard to work on, as it isnt fully put back together (2 bolts holding front clip on). And my buddy has been helpin me **** with it and test everything yet everything checks out fine but wont boost.. like wtf. id get rid of it if i hadnt already put so much money i dont have into it -.-


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

reality - it's either something very simple that you're missing, or the turbo is toast. either way it shouldnt take any longer in a shop to figure out.

:beer:


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

TBT-Syncro said:


> reality - it's either something very simple that you're missing, or the turbo is toast. either way it shouldnt take any longer in a shop to figure out.
> 
> :beer:


which would be weird as all the testing of the turbo is saying that its fine =/

hoping something small.. either way calling the shop tomorrow.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

It wont boost? Or it does 5psi? Have u change the spring say to ~10psi? If everything holds pressure like u said then its either the turbo n wastegate... 

Did u pressure check the plastic intake manifold as well?

What kind of diverter valve do u have? Have u checked it?

Does the wastegate gets its signal directly to the turbo?

Btw those pics doesnt show anything... we need something more close up pics so we can see some detail on how everything is setup n put together ... pictures can say alot more with how a setup is done than how u can explain it... just trying to help, being all mad to a car in a carforum wont fix it...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Spark plugs new?


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> It wont boost? Or it does 5psi? Have u change the spring say to ~10psi? If everything holds pressure like u said then its either the turbo n wastegate...
> 
> Did u pressure check the plastic intake manifold as well?
> 
> ...



Boost gauge says ~5 PSI. There is a 18lb spring in the wg (in first post)

the intake manifold was pressure tested and had a minor leak fixed.

Bosch diverter valve, tested separate and when i tested the entire system put together (IC, IC piping, intake mani, turbo, vac lines, diverter) held 15 psi.

Turbo directly to wg. (in previous post)

I will take some better pictures. Is my photobucket link working? i tried to describe a few pics that are in there.

And i am not really mad lol. but i have definitely working on it, testing it, test driving it almost daily, taking things off, putting them back on including turbo, wg, cat, intake mani, injectors, ic, ic piping, vac lines and probably some other things i cant think of right now :screwy:

either way second opinions cant hurt. will post better pics tomorrow. also calling shop tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Spark plugs new?


all new ngk 7 .24 gap.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

1 time my friend had this problem with his car.. even with the help of a boost controller.. boost didnt want to go up... if u r willing to try, remove the boost line on the wastegate and leave it off n go for a ride and boost it really quick... this got his wastegate unstuck...

If ur boost goes up put the line back on and try again


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

your using the side port to hook up to the turbo rite for the wastegate


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

JoHnsVrT said:


> your using the side port to hook up to the turbo rite for the wastegate


yes. and the other one is plugged w/ top port open to atmosphere.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

00JetVR6mk4 said:


> yes. and the other one is plugged w/ top port open to atmosphere.


I don't understand this. Isn't there only two ports on the wastegate? There's one on the top and one on the side. I just went and looked up a Precision wastegate and only see two.

Is the top one plugged or is it left open...?


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

there is 2 on the side one on top. look up some other ones.

here. look at the pic this is my exact WG. u can see both holes on the side and one on top. and for the third time, top port is open to atmosphere :thumbup:

http://www.extremepsi.com/store/images/d_6587.png


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

updated and added a few pics.

Anything i shud try and take shots of in particular? cant really think of anything else.

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s104/kingwoodjr/

does this link work?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Except that you have a new kinetic fmic I would tell you to bypas it with straight pipe for a test. Just to verify that the fm isn't choking it.


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

vergessen wir es said:


> Except that you have a new kinetic fmic I would tell you to bypas it with straight pipe for a test. Just to verify that the fm isn't choking it.


Alright, ill give that a try. although it never seemed to be a problem before  and when i pressure tested it, held pressure fine =/

will see what happens once it stops raining.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

are you sure the intake manifold isnt cracked?? and is the wg opening??


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> are you sure the intake manifold isnt cracked?? and is the wg opening??


yea im sure intake mani isnt cracked, i fixed a leak in it already when i pressure tested the system to 15lbs. =/

when i took the wg off and the 9lb spring out, the valve moved freely, and i put the 18lb spring in then put wg back on (also inspected diaphragm thoroughly for tears ect) .. but i cant say for sure if it actually opens or not when the car is operating.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

When your car was parked during the time you weren't using it, was there anything disconnected? Piping? Sensors? Battery? 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Did u remember to put the seal ring between the wastegate and the exhaust manifold?


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

VRpoweredA2 said:


> When your car was parked during the time you weren't using it, was there anything disconnected? Piping? Sensors? Battery?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2



all the above was pretty much disconnected at some point or another during the time i had it sitting.


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Did u remember to put the seal ring between the wastegate and the exhaust manifold?




indeed i did :thumbup:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Is the dv closing fully? 

You could easily take off the wg signal line and carefully drive it, look for 6,7,8 lbs of boost. You can get out of it before more than 18 lbs comes along if it starts working. Or it will keep maxing at 5 psi if the wheel is shot. Either way, you'll know better where you have to keep looking after that.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

00JetVR6mk4 said:


> .. but i cant say for sure if it actually opens or not when the car is operating.


another reason i prefer open dump :thumbup:


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


> another reason i prefer open dump :thumbup:


yea, i plan to switch to open dump, even tho i dont completely trust my welding skills yet because ill have to cut the wg pipe off the dp and weld a cover over the hole. the flange i welded on my cat to connect to the DP leaks slightly (think its causing backfire?)


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

drove with line from turbo to WG disconnected. was no difference. ~5 psi. :banghead:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

hmmm thats weird... the turbo doesnt have anything controlling it so the boost should shoot right up...


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

did u misplace your wastegate fire ring when you disassembled?just a thought


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

its at a shop now. im done with it. 
not to mention getting the same questions multiple times  
thanks for all the thoughts and help anyways guys :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

U posted ur problem in a forum... what did u expect? For everyone to read the previous post on a tech forum lol 

Good luck with ur car at the shop...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

And let us know what was the problem with it after u get it back...


----------



## 00JetVR6mk4 (Jun 18, 2010)

haha yea ill be sure to keep posted whats going on with it. :beer:


----------

